# ACC vs ACE



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

The thinner arrows are better in the wind(thinner diameter = less cross sectional area). I have also hear the barreling decreases air resistance and leads to a better spine reaction, but I can't be sure. 

So, it's better. Is an archer able to utilize this extra performance and is it worth his/her money? Not necessarily.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

They're a bit straighter and suffer from lower wind drift. For a beginner, ACC's are plenty.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I shoot ACCs as well and I was in the ACC vs. ACG vs. ACE debate recently. Through lots of forum searching, I came to the conclusion that ACCs are perfectly fine to reach long distances and until we are shooting high scores with these arrows, we wont benefit much from other arrows. And dont quote me on this but I think I remember seeing a post where ACCs made records back in the day.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I have shot ACE's for awhile. I just got ACC to give me a better barebow sight point at 30 meters. Barebow is a different animal. I shoot a different arrow at each distance. I use ACE 430 at 90 and Navigator 430 at 70 using my long distance bow; and ACE 470 at 50 and ACC at 30 with my short distance bow. The ACE are much lighter and will give you much more speed. Other than that, they are both good arrows from what I have seen. I see a lot of folks with sights shooting them.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone...great info!


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

i shot ACC's but i recently switched to ACE's. i group much better. arrows have been shooting quieter and my arrows weigh 50gr less now as well.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

DIV - 

ACCs can be and have been used as hunting shafts. That should tell you something.

I start my students with aluminum arrows and then go to Carbon Ones or ACEs, depending on their budgets. The guys are right, thinner, lighter and barreled (ACE's are barreled, the C1s aren't) really is the way to go, when your shooting is at a point that can exploit their advantages. I wouldn't recommend ACEs to a new shooter however just a waste of money, IMHO. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

As Viper1 has said - ACC's can be used as a hunting arrow. I've used ACC's as my primary hunting arrow for a while. They are also my primary target arrow for outdoor.

ACC's suffer from a bit more wind drift than ACE's. ACE's and ACG's suffer from more wind drift than X10's.

As others have said - until the shooter is at a point where they can exploit the advantages, stay with the ACC's.

-Steve


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I went through this whole ACC/ACG/ACE/CarbonOne debate 5 or 6 weeks ago, finally I decided to get McKinney2 shafts from Carbon Tech. From all the reports I read, they are the fasted arrow shafts out there, they may or may not be true, but their spec's certainly make it appear as though it could be. One nice thing about the MK2 shafts is that they use ACE components, so getting parts for them is easy. But the big decision make for me was $$$ the MIK2s are markedly cheaper, and in today's ObamaBinLaden economy, every dollar counts


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok and what about ACG's???
Are they an intermediate?...they look like that based on pricing...?


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

I can't say for sure, but I was advised against them. I have ACCs, and when I was debating going up to ACEs, (which I ended up doing), I had the same question, but was told they're supposed to be an intermediate level, but they really aren't. Either stick with the ACCs or go all in and make the double-jump to ACEs (so I was told).


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

Why not going to X10 (or Protour for compound)?


----------



## DIV (Apr 12, 2012)

m013690 said:


> Either stick with the ACCs or go all in and make the double-jump to ACEs (so I was told).


Thanks for the advise...that's what I think I'll do....I'll stick with the ACC's while I improve and work up my DW. Then, when I'm just about ready to qualify for the senior Olympics, I'll go to ACE's....LOL!:wink:


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

ACG's are slightly larger than the ACE, and iirc are +/- 0.002" rather than 0.0015". They are also parallel shafts rather than a barrelled shaft like the ACE/X10.

Personally I think Carbon One's are a better investment than both ACC's and ACG's.


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

ACG's aren't necessarily larger than the ACE's, it depends on the spine, my ACG shafts are a bit narrower than the ACE points they have installed. Weight also depends on the spine, I shoot 880 ACG's, and they're just about the same weight as the equivalent ACE shaft, and much lighter than the equivalent ACC (880 ACG: 5.9 gr/in; 920 ACE: 5.8 gr/in, 780 ACE: 6.0 gr/in; 2-04 ACC, spine 0.920: 6.5 gr/in). The ACG's also come in spine-sorted dozens, just like the ACE's do, unlike ACC's.

I like the ACG's because they're as light as the ACE's for me, take ACE components (including pin nocks and the large range of break-off points), and cost $100 less per dozen. In my case, the only difference is the slightly less rigorous tolerance and that they're not barrelled.


----------



## aaronthesun (Oct 13, 2011)

ACGs and Carbon Ones have pin nocks, which is nice because a bent pin is way better than an exploded arrow shaft. 

The most important thing to know when comparing ACCs and ACGs is that ACGs are way smaller than their spine counterparts in the ACC line. I shoot 430 spine ACGs from my compound. My friend has a set of 440 spine ACCs, and we have similar setups, draw lengths, and draw weights. 

His arrows are a size WEAKER than mine, and my ACGs are still thinner. 

That smaller size really helps when it gets windy...


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

As a followup, can anyone give me a good explanation why barrelled shafts are better than parallel shafts at the same shaft weight?


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

Having shot all three, ACG, ACC, and Carbon One, I do have to agree somewhat. Carbon One's are a better investment thatn ACGs, but not necessarily ACCs. ACCs really are durable, way more so than the Carbon One's and they also have a few pluses in being easy to pick up with a metal detector, and having better tolerances. The Carbon One serves as a good intermediate between the ACC and the ACE, a thin diameter shaft that doesn't cost you a fortune.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

larcher90 said:


> As a followup, can anyone give me a good explanation why barrelled shafts are better than parallel shafts at the same shaft weight?


They shift the nodes further apart for more stable arrow flight, and are more efficient in the wind.

You can use pin nocks on ACC's. Just put a C1/ACG/ACE pin nock into the uni bushing. C1/ACG/ACE are a direct fit for G nocks, as is the uni bushing, so they will be compatible. 

I've shot my C1's a lot and they're bulletproof, probably the best bang for the buck of any of them.

Personally I think a good route would be PP/Jazz --> Carbon One --> ACE/X10/Nano/Mckinneys


----------

